
Star Wars ASCII - botzi2001
http://www.asciimation.co.nz/#
======
brudgers
The FAQ describes the work that went into making the (ASCII) original:
[http://www.asciimation.co.nz/asciimation/ascii_faq.html](http://www.asciimation.co.nz/asciimation/ascii_faq.html)

How to watch it in the terminal (as it (ASCII) was originally released):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6344185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6344185)

